# Κλίση κύριων ονομάτων σε -ων



## Katerina_A (Sep 10, 2009)

Καλησπέρες.
Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας με την κλίση του ονόματος *Κλέων *(και γενικά των κύριων ονομάτων σε -ων) στην αιτιατική του ενικού. 
_τον Κλέωνα ή τον Κλέονα _ (ή τον Κλέοντα); Το λεξισκόπιο δίνει το πρώτο, αλλά κάπου στο πίσω μέρος του εγκεφάλου μου υπάρχει η υποψία κάποιου κανόνα που λέει ότι στην αιτιατική γίνεται με όμικρον. Όπως ο _Ιάσων-τον Ιάσονα_.
Είναι για έναν φίλο που το χρειάζεται επειγόντως. Κάθε -άμεση- βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Ο Κλέων, του Κλέωνος /-α, τον Κλέωνα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 10, 2009)

Αυτό λέει και το λεξισκόπιο. 
Αν είσαι σίγουρος, αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα, να τηλεφωνήσω στο φίλο και να τον ενημερώσω.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

+1 στον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 10, 2009)

Αφού συμφωνεί και η Αλεξάνδρα, έκλεισε. Με ωμέγα λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Συμφωνούν επίσης ο Θουκυδίδης, ο Πλούταρχος, ο Αριστοφάνης, ο Αριστοτέλης, ο Παυσανίας και λοιποί ΑΗΠ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Κι εγώ Κλέωνα θυμάμαι
θα το πω και δεν φοβάμαι
μήπως είναι Κλέονα
και τονε δούμε κλαίοντα


----------



## aelara (Nov 23, 2009)

Παρακαλώ μπορείτε να επιβεβαιώσετε ότι η γενική του ονόματος Συμεών είναι του Συμεών;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Το _Συμεών_ είναι εν γένει άκλιτο (δηλ. γεν. _τού Συμεών_), με σπάνιο τύπο γενικής τον _(του) Συμεώνος_.


----------



## aelara (Nov 23, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, aelara, και καλωσήρθες στη Λεξιλογία! :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 2, 2016)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα γιατί έχω καιρό τώρα την εξής απορία: πώς ξεχωρίζεις τον _Ιάσονα_ και τον _Αγαμέμνονα_ από τον _Τρύφωνα_ και τον _Πλάτωνα_ (και τον _Ιάπωνα_); Και τον _αυτοκράτορα_ από τον _Πραίτωρα_; Υπάρχει κανόνας για τη γενική των τριτοκλίτων σε _-ων_ και _-ωρ_ ή απλώς τα μαθαίνεις απ' έξω, όπως τα γένη των γερμανικών ουσιαστικών;

Συμβουλευόμενος τη γραμματική τού Τζάρτζανου (Β΄ έκδοση, 1945· όχι το πλέον κατάλληλο βοήθημα αλλά αυτό έχω) βρίσκω ότι η διαφορά έγκειται στο αν ένα ουσιαστικό είναι μονόθεμο, οπότε διατηρεί το ισχυρό θέμα, ή διπλόθεμο, οπότε σχηματίζει γενική με το ασθενές θέμα. Βασική γραμματική είναι, αλλά τα ξεχνάω αν δεν τα ξανακοιτάζω κάθε τόσο. Παραδείγματα πάντως έχει μπόλικα.

Μονόθεμα σε _-ων_ παραθέτει τα εξής: χειμών, αγών, αγκών, αρραβών, βουβών, αιών, κοιτών, θαμών, κυκεών, κυκλών, κολοφών, χιτών, ορνιθών, περιστερεών, ελαιών, πευκών, καύσων (τον είχαν ήδη από τότε;), πάτρων, είρων, σάπων, ρώθων, κώδων, πώγων, σίφων, Κιθαιρών, Κραννών, Μαραθών, Σιδών, Αυλών, Βαβυλών, Ελικών, Βασιγκτών (την Ουάσινγκτον εννοεί;), Κοδριγκτών, Δευκαλίων, Ωρίων, Πλάτων, Δάμων, Ζήνων, Σόλων, Κόνων, Τρύφων, Λάκων, Χάρων (αυτό για λάθος το βλέπω), Ίων, Ιάπων, Ιέρων, Απόλλων, Βύρων, Ποσειδών, κ.α. Βλέπω ότι τα περισσότερα γράφονται όπως και σήμερα (αν και πρωτόκλιτα πλέον), ενώ σε ορισμένα το _ω_ έχει αντικατασταθεί από _ου_ (σαπούνι, ρουθούνι, κουδούνι, πιγούνι). Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά μόνο τα _σιφώνι/σιφόνι_ και _πάτρωνας/πάτρονας_ μοιάζουν να έχουν απλοποιηθεί, και αυτά ανάλογα με το λεξικό που θα κοιτάξει κανείς.

Τα διπλόθεμα σε _-ων_ είναι πολύ λιγότερα: χελιδών, αηδών, αλκυών, εικών, ηγεμών, κανών, χιών, συνδαιτυμών, Μακεδών, κλπ.—τέκτων, δαίμων, εμπειρογνώμων, κίων, Ιάσων, Αγαμέμνων, Μέμνων, κ.λπ. Αυτά γράφονται όλα με το ασθενές θέμα, λόγω ονομαστικοποίησης της αιτιατικής φαντάζομαι (αν αυτό αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο).

Η κατηγορία των σε _-ωρ_ είναι ακόμη μικρότερη. Ξεκινάω με τα διπλόθεμα: πράκτωρ, ρήτωρ, κοσμήτωρ, διδάκτωρ, αυτοκράτωρ, εκλέκτωρ, Έκτωρ, κλπ. Και πάλι όλα γράφονται με όμικρον σήμερα. Από μονόθεμα μου δίνει δικτάτωρ, πραίτωρ, πάστωρ, Βίκτωρ (ιχώρ) κλπ., με σημείωση ότι κατά κανόνα προέρχονται από τα λατινικά. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο φαίνεται πως απλοποιήθηκαν οι περισσότερες από αυτές, αν όχι όλες, με σίγουρη εξαίρεση τον ιχώρα (που δεν τον χρησιμοποιεί κανείς) και επιφυλάξεις για τον πραίτωρα και τον Βίκτωρα.

Φταίει λίγο και η νύστα (με πήρε η ώρα επειδή έχασα το μήνυμα κι έπρεπε να το ξαναγράψω), αλλά αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι τι με μπέρδευε τόσο πολύ με αυτά. Το πρόβλημα τελικά δεν είναι η γενική αλλά η ονομαστική: εφόσον ξέρεις αν το ουσιαστικό γράφεται με όμικρον ή ωμέγα σε μία πτώση, ξέρεις πώς γράφεται και στις άλλες. Και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται είναι πιο αποδοτικό να θυμάται κανείς τα (πλέον) προπαροξύτονα σε -ονας, καθώς τα υπόλοιπα προπαροξύτονα γράφονται με ωμέγα, ενώ τα παροξύτονα σε _-όνας_ και _-όνα_ είναι απλές, συνηθισμένες λέξεις. Από την άλλη, μόνο κάνα δυο παροξύτονα σε _-ωρ_ υπάρχουν, και ποιος ξέρει για πόσο ακόμα.

Αν και είναι εμφανής η τάση προς απλοποίηση των σε _-ωρας_, δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα σε _-ωνας_: ενώ τα παροξύτονα φαίνονται σταθερά στην ορθογράφησή τους, τα προπαροξύτονα που δεν είναι κύρια ονόματα (τα περισσότερα) παρουσιάζουν μια πιο ανάμεικτη εικόνα. Στη νεοελληνική επιβιώνουν ελάχιστα: τα _καύσωνας_ και _είρωνας_ μοιάζουν ασφαλή, τα _κώδωνας_, _πώγωνας_ και _σάπωνας_ έχουν τολμώ να πω απολιθωθεί και χρησιμοποιούνται σπανίως, και μας μένουν τα προαναφερθέντα _πάτρωνας_ και _σίφουνας/σίφωνας/σιφώνι_.

Σχόλια; (Και άλλα παραδείγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στη λίστα;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 2, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Συμβουλευόμενος τη γραμματική τού Τζάρτζανου (Β΄ έκδοση, 1945· όχι το πλέον κατάλληλο βοήθημα αλλά αυτό έχω) βρίσκω ότι η διαφορά έγκειται στο αν ένα ουσιαστικό είναι μονόθεμο, οπότε διατηρεί το ισχυρό θέμα, ή διπλόθεμο, οπότε σχηματίζει γενική με το ασθενές θέμα.


Και πώς ξέρουμε αν είναι μονόθεμο ή διπλόθεμο; Αν απλώς τα μαθαίνεις απ' έξω, τότε για πρακτικούς λόγους το ίδιο μας κάνει είτε ξέρουμε τη θεωρία, είτε όχι.


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Χάρων (αυτό για λάθος το βλέπω)



*Χάρων, Χάρωνος*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 2, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και πώς ξέρουμε αν είναι μονόθεμο ή διπλόθεμο; Αν απλώς τα μαθαίνεις απ' έξω, τότε για πρακτικούς λόγους το ίδιο μας κάνει είτε ξέρουμε τη θεωρία, είτε όχι.



Θα μπορούσα ίσως να το είχα θέσει καλύτερα (αυτά παθαίνω που γράφω νύχτα), αλλά αυτό το έγραψα ως εισαγωγή στην ανάλυση και για να διευκολυνθώ στην κατηγοριοποίηση των λέξεων· δεν ήθελα να το παρουσιάσω ως απάντηση – την οποία δίνω, όσο την κατάλαβα κι εγώ, στην προτελευταία παράγραφο της αναρτήσεώς μου. Όμως ουσιαστικά αυτό πρέπει να είναι: τα μαθαίνεις απ' έξω.



Earion said:


> *Χάρων, Χάρωνος*



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, έτσι το κατανοώ, γιατί στη σύντομη έρευνά μου μόνο για τον Χάροντα έβρισκα. Αλλά βέβαια αυτό κλίνεται διαφορετικά, με ταυ, και θα έπρεπε να αντιληφθώ ότι δεν πρόκεται για διπλόθεμο αυτής τής κατηγορίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2016)

Πολλά ονόματα... Καναδυό χρήσιμα ειδικότερα:

Ιλαρίων, Ιλαρίωνος
Νίκων (ο «μετανοείτε» άγιος), Νίκωνος 
Τίμων, Τίμωνος (και όχι *Τιμώνος που έχει αρχίσει και εμφανίζεται)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 2, 2016)

Τιμώνος και Πούμπου φιλοσόφων;

Στα διπλόθεμα σε _-ωρ_ ας προσθέσω και τον Νέστορα (Νέστωρ, Νέστορος) που τόσο με ταλαιπώρησε...


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τιμώνος και Πούμπου φιλοσόφων;...



Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ μόλις το είδα!  Χακούνα ματάτα.

Εκτός θέματος στο νήμα, αλλά εντός οφτοπικισμού, the «problem-free philosophy» από αυτό που με ξημέρωσε σήμερα:

Να ζεις με λίγα πράγματα
Τ' απλά της φύσης θαύματα
Σαν έχεις λίγα είναι πιο καλά
Σ' το λέω, λίγα πράγματα
Απλά της φύσης θαύματα
Να ζεις με τα απαραίτητα αγαθά

Το όχι και τόσο λάιτ μοτίφ της Ντίσνεϊ, διά στόματος Μπιλ Μάρεϊ τώρα: «Ζήστε εσείς με λίγα, ενώ εγώ θησαυρίζω τα πολλά».

Ο Λέων, του Λέοντος και του Λέοντα. Όχι Καντανολέων, αλλά καστρόλιοντας. 
Ανδροκλέους λέων κλαίων, Κλέων.




pidyo said:


> Και μια που πιάσαμε την αρχαιότητα, αρχαία λιονταρίσια ονόματα:
> 
> Ἀγρολέων, Ἀνδραλέων, Ἀντιλέων, Ἀριστολέων, Ἀρκολέων, Ἀρχιλέων, Αὐδολέων, Βουκολέων, Γοργολέων, Δαΐλέων, Δαμολέων, Δεινολέων, Δηιλέων, Δημολέων, Ἑρμολέων, Εὐκλέων, Εὐρυλέων, Ἐχελέων, Ἡρακλέων, Θρασυλέων, Ἰασιλέων, Ἱππολέων, Κεφαλλέων, Λυκολέων, Νικολέων, Πανταλέων, Τιμολέων, Χαμαιλέων
> 
> Λεοντᾶς, Λεοντεύς, Λεοντῆς, Λεοντία, Λεοντιάδας, Λεοντιάδης, Λεοντιανός, Λεοντίας, Λεοντίδας, Λεοντιδεύς, Λεοντίδης, Λεοντίδιος, Λεοντίνης, Λεοντῖνος, Λεόντιον, Λεόντιος, Λεόντιππος, Λέοντις, Λεοντίς, Λεοντίσιος, Λεοντίσκος, Λεόντιχος, Λεοντίων, Λεοντογένης, Λεοντοδάμα, Λεοντοκράτης, Λεοντόλυκος, Λεοντομένης, Λεοντοφάνης, Λεοντώ, Λέων, Λεωνᾶς, Λεώνη, Λεωνίδας, Λεωνίδιος, Λεώνιππος, Λεωνίς, Λέωνις, Λεωντίς.


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2016)

Από παλιότερο νήμα:



Earion said:


> Μερικά από τα εις --_λέων_ ομαλοποιούνται στο λαϊκό λόγο σε --_λέος_ και κλίνονται κανονικά.
> Ο Κοντολέων γίνεται Κοντολέος, --ου
> και ο Αρχολέων > Αρχολέος, --ου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2016)

Έχουμε κι αυτόν τον δόκτορα στην παρέα μας, που εξαιτίας του βρίσκει κανείς στη Λεξιλογία 31 ανορθόγραφα «δόκτωρα» :curse: :down::scared:

https://www.google.gr/#q="δόκτωρα"+site:lexilogia.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2016)

Ε, να τα διορθώσουμε, σιγά σιγά και συστηματικά...


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Βασιγκτών (την Ουάσινγκτον εννοεί; ), ...



Βεβαίως:



nickel said:


> Το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει:
> 
> *βατ* < αγγλ. watt (οπτικό δάνειο με γερμ. προφορά, η οποία συνηθιζόταν τον 19ο αιώνα σε διάφορα κυριώνυμα, π.χ. Βάσιγκτων < Washington), από το επώνυμο κ.λπ.
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Όσο για την _Ουάσιγκτ*ω*ν_, κάποτε ήταν η Βάσιγκτων (της Βασιγκτώνος, την Βασιγκτώνα). Μια χαρά. Θα την είχαμε εκδημοτικίσει σε Βασιγκτώνα, της Βασιγκτώνας, όπως κάναμε με τη Βραυρώνα. Αλλά, όταν είναι άκλιτο και απλά μεταγραμμένο χωρίς να περνά στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα, δεν μπορεί να θέλει και κατάληξη σε -_ων_ για το αγγλικό Washington. Έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Οπότε η γενική «της Ουάσινγκτων» είναι σκέτο χάλι.



Εκτός από τον Γεώργιο Πλύντον, έχουμε κι εκεί μερικούς άλλους υστεροεξελληνισμένους POTUS.


Αυτά όμως είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, παλιοημερολογίτη, του εξελληνιστικού. 
Όπως ο Στέφενσων ή ο Βάκων, του Βάκωνος (*Ο Ρότζερ Μουρ και ο Ρογήρος Βάκων*), π.χ.:

Το περί Σαιξπήρου* και Βάκωνος ζήτημα, υπό Ριχάρδου Βύκλερ, Περιοδικό Κλειώ; Τεύχος 7 (Έτος ΣΤÎ); σελ. 98-102.

* του εν Στρατφόρδη[SUB]ι [/SUB]επί Αβώνος. 





drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ιλαρίων, Ιλαρίωνος ...



Μια που έπιασα τους POTUS, από *τα ιλαρά*: 



drsiebenmal said:


> _Ιλαρά Κλιντώνος, Γραμμάτισσα του Κράτους σταις ΗΠΑ_





daeman said:


> Ιλαρά τής Κλιντώνος η κλίνη αμόλυντος, άνδρα δε αυτής εξ απίστης γραμματέως πεπλανημένον περισώζουσα, εν αξιώματι γραμματέως μεγίστης ανήλθεν.
> ...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Είναι πολλά τα σημεία της ωραίας «εξομολόγησής» σου που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω, σε συντομία μια και τα περισσότερα τα έχουμε αναπτύξει σε άλλα νήματα, αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα θα ήθελα να βγάλω αυτό από τη μέση: «Νέστορος» είναι η γενική. Τι εννοείς με το «ΝΕΣΤΩΡΟΣ»;



Τελικά σωστά θυμόμουν, δεν έχω αρχίσει να τα χάνω ακόμα:




Άντε μετά να μάθουν τα παιδιά ορθογραφία όταν μεγαλώνουν βλέποντας τέτοια ύπουλα λάθη στους δρόμους, έστω και σε συγκριτικά σπάνιες λέξεις. Τέσσερις ή πέντε πινακίδες έχει η οδός _Νέστορος_, και είναι πανομοιότυπες. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κι άλλοι δρόμοι με λάθη στα ονόματα, αν και μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολες.

Για παράδειγμα, ο Ιάσων γράφεται αλλιώς Ιάσονας, αλλά η οδός Λεωνίδα Ιασωνίδη γράφεται με ωμέγα, καθώς και κάθε σχετική διεύθυνση. Από την άλλη, το βρίσκω με όμικρον στον κατάλογο των ΕΛΤΑ και μερίδα χαρτών τού διαδικτύου. Υποθέτω πως τη λύση θα μπορούσε να δώσει το πώς έγραφε το επώνυμό του ο ίδιος ο ευεργέτης. Πώς, λοιπόν; Με ωμέγα θα υπέθετε κανείς από αυτό το σύντομο άρθρο· μια αναφορά σε ιστορικό βιβλίο (κατάλογος υπουργών) τον γράφει με όμικρον. Τρέχα γύρευε...

(Δεν είναι θεωρητικά όλα αυτά· έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με το OpenStreetMap και προκύπτουν διάφορα θέματα ορθογραφίας, όπως η οδός Εφέσ(σ)ου και η κοντινή της οδός Περδίκ(κ)α.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2016)

Με σιγουριά μπορώ να σου πω ότι ο παίκτης είναι... Νεστορίδης. :)

Κατά τ' άλλα, τα δύο σ στην Έφεσο και το ένα κ στον Περδίκκα είναι λάθη, τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

Ωραία, γιατί μέχρι στιγμής όλα σωστά τα έχει στα ΕΛΤΑ, και χαίρομαι που έχω πηγή που να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω.* Γι' αυτό στεναχωρήθηκα τώρα με τον Ιασωνίδη, επειδή ίσως αναγκαστώ να το πάρω ως εξαίρεση.

* Λίστα κανονική δεν υπάρχει δημόσια· απλώς εδώ και μερικούς μήνες που ενημερώθηκαν οι ταχυδρομικοί κώδικες και η πόλη χωρίστηκε σε τομείς, μπορώ να βάλω το όνομα κάποιου δρόμου εδώ και να μου πει ποιον ΤΚ έχει, και στην πορεία βλέπω και την ορθογραφία. Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο, εφόσον μένεις σε πόλη από μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες και πάνω· για οικισμούς με ενιαίο ΤΚ δεν δείχνει καθόλου οδούς.


----------

